# Gas Mileage for moving van?



## shmltn

*Gas Mileage for moving trucks?*

Does anyone have any idea what kind of gas mileage one can expect for different sized moving vans? We need to move our crap [and yes, at this point I'm calling it crap ] from San Diego out to Pax River area. Budget truck rental has 1o', 16' and 24' moving trucks all for the same price. They're automatic transmissions and I am presuming they run on regular instead of diesel. They also have a 10' cargo van available. Does anyone know what kind of gas mileage they should get? TIA  -Sherry


----------



## RadioPatrol

shmltn said:


> Does anyone have any idea what kind of gas mileage one can expect for different sized moving vans? We need to move our crap [an yes, at this point I'm calling it crap ] from San Diego out to Pax River area. Budget truck rental has 1o', 16' and 24' moving vans all for the same price. They're automatic transmissions and I am presuming they run on regular instead of diesel. They also have a 10' cargo van available. Does anyone know what kind of gas mileage they should get? TIA  -Sherry





You'll be lucky to get 10 MPG, maybe the newer diesels get better - but moving vans / trucks are geared to haul loads not go zipping down the highway .... also keep it under 65

good luck your looking at about 2700 miles:

san diego to pax river, MD - Google Maps


hmm   2700 miles / 10 mpg = 270 Gal x $ 3.25 = $ 877


----------



## bcp

I went from here to Florida with a 24 ft moving van and I think the mileage was around 13 highway.


----------



## jwwb2000

shmltn said:


> Does anyone have any idea what kind of gas mileage one can expect for different sized moving vans? We need to move our crap [and yes, at this point I'm calling it crap ] from San Diego out to Pax River area. Budget truck rental has 1o', 16' and 24' moving trucks all for the same price. They're automatic transmissions and I am presuming they run on regular instead of diesel. They also have a 10' cargo van available. Does anyone know what kind of gas mileage they should get? TIA  -Sherry



When we did that big move, we used Penske (got a better deal).  The gas fillup wasn't that bad then b/c gas was about a buck sixty nine a gallon.


----------



## dave1959

"gas milage" and " moving van"   Two things that don't go together....


----------



## Larry Gude

*The larger...*

...diesel trucks, the 24 and 26 footers will get about 8. 

The 16' box vans, the tilting cab, snub nosed ones, will get about 12-14


----------



## ImnoMensa

I think it might depend a lot on how heavy the load is also.


----------



## mattvivslivesou

The small Isuzu NPR Diesel box truck get around 8-10 mpg with no load to small load.


It was like this one.
Isuzu Commercial Vehicles - Low Cab Forward Trucks - N-Series Overview


----------

